# Free sample of cloth diapers?



## Zhlake

Is there anywhere that I could get a free sample of cloth diapers to try out? My daughter is 10.5 months old and weighs 23 lbs or so.


----------



## Book Addict Jen

You best bet would be to see if a friend could loan you a couple. Free samples of cloth is a lot more expensive that free samples of sposies. Sposies prob cost 5 cents, if that, to make. Where cloth is more. One AIO could be $10-15. One prefold would only be $1-2, but you would need a cover for $8-10. Good luck!


----------



## Boobiemama

I dont think anyone who makes cloth diapers gives free samples, that would cost an awful lot.
Try a sampler package from www.naturalbabies.com if you want to try alot of different thigs out. Or just buy 1 diaper from a wahm.


----------



## Undercover Hippie

I see you are in Kansas like me! I know of several places with active AP groups where there are mamas who CD, and you could at least see some diff types in person I'm sure. And in most of the bigger towns you can probably find CD'ers at LLL too. PM if you want any specifics.









Tara


----------



## EmmalinesMom

Check the trading post too.







You may be able to trade something like outgrown clothes for a few diapers, covers, etc.


----------



## Sustainer

Sometimes people list diapers "ffs" (free for shipping) on the Trading Post.


----------



## Danahen

There is this site:
Miracle Diapers
It's for parents who can't afford to start a stash yet want to use cloth. I just donated a box full of dipes and am planning on sending more. Ruth is a very kind woman.


----------



## saharasky

What a wonderful site Dana! Now I know where my seconds and sahara's old diapers are going to go.


----------



## tuffykenwell

You might also check with your local freecycle group if you have one. Just send a request for diapers and you may be surprised with what you get. You can check for a local freecycle group here http://www.freecycle.org/

HTH

Steph


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
There is this site:
Miracle Diapers
It's for parents who can't afford to start a stash yet want to use cloth. I just donated a box full of dipes and am planning on sending more. Ruth is a very kind woman.

That should honestly be a sticky on the top of the diapering forum!!!

I have often thought of doing something like that. What an angel she is!!!


----------



## mamasgirls

www.cottonbabies.com has a "try it" Fuzzi Bunz. It is $5 for a 10 day trial, although you pay a deposit that is refunded when the diaper is returned.


----------



## Ok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*
There is this site:
Miracle Diapers
It's for parents who can't afford to start a stash yet want to use cloth. I just donated a box full of dipes and am planning on sending more. Ruth is a very kind woman.

I'm so happy to know about this Mama. Cool


----------



## Leigha Massie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danahen*
> 
> There is this site:
> Miracle Diapers
> It's for parents who can't afford to start a stash yet want to use cloth. I just donated a box full of dipes and am planning on sending more. Ruth is a very kind woman.


THIS SITE DONT WORK WAS IT MOVED


----------



## Viola

They became The Cloth Diaper Foundation, but they might be out of business now.
http://thecdfblog.blogspot.com/


----------

